# My Scirocco R Clean. Loads of Pictures!!!



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Guys.

Been on here for a while and never done a write up so bare with me. I wanted to do a little winter prep on the car.

I have a 2011 VW Scirocco R in Candy White with a few extras. Absolutely love the car. does get quite dirty as its white but its a pleasure to clean.

I took a few snaps. Before and After and also During.

Before:













As you can see its not too dirty. But still in need of a clean.

Started with some snow foam. Used AB Lance and a mix of G101, Avalanche and CarChem. Maybe did not need to use all of them but had spare so thought I would use them (together).







Next up was the wheels. I cleaned with Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel (one of my favourite products) and tyres cleaned with various brushes and Autosmart G101. Purple Wheel time!!!



Then rinsed and washed with Carchem Shampoo (love this stuff). Then some iron fallout and tar removal. I used Bilt Hamber Korrosol and Autosmart Tardis.





Car was then foamed and washed again with the same stuff used previously.



I then used Auto Finesse Tripple and two coats of Gtechniq C2V3 for some added protection. It got dark so did not get a chance to take any more pictures but still needed to do the interior and exhausts.

I woke up to some nice beading!!



I started on the inside of the car.

Before:







.

I used good ol' trusty Henry to hoover the whole car. Interior was cleaned with Autosmart G101 (10:1) and Autoglym Interior Shampoo. Then leather was cleaned with Gliptone Leather Cleaner and Alcantara cleaned with Race Glaze Alcantara Cleaner.

Engine Bay also had a light clean. Used Autosmart G101 (Neat) and Auto Finesse Dressle to dress.



After:





















Hope you enjoy guys!!!

Rav


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Top notch work fella on a lovely car :thumb: you deserve a beer on me.Does the Belgium flag on the grill mean anything in paricular ? sounds like a dumb question I know.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats stunning mate! Great spec too with the seats/Nav/DSG. Nice work!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks amazing mate!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks lovely. 

Did you used to have a white Corsa with black Pentas?


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Top notch work fella on a lovely car :thumb: you deserve a beer on me.Does the Belgium flag on the grill mean anything in paricular ? sounds like a dumb question I know.


Belgium flag is suppose to be a German flag but didn't fit the other way round and this kinda adds a lil touch.


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Looks lovely.
> 
> Did you used to have a white Corsa with black Pentas?


Sorry mate not me. I did have a corse but was a black sxi+


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

JBirchy said:


> Thats stunning mate! Great spec too with the seats/Nav/DSG. Nice work!


Thanks mate. Seats was reason I got the car. Came with 18s and I got a set of 19s asap and got excatly what I wanted now


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

ravg99 said:


> Sorry mate not me. I did have a corse but was a black sxi+


Ahh no worries. Your plate is extremely close to one that was on a Corsa.


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Ahh no worries. Your plate is extremely close to one that was on a Corsa.


Yeah these plates were on my corsa but wasn't black


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great work mate. Car looks the dogs b........


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ravg99 said:


> Belgium flag is suppose to be a German flag but didn't fit the other way round and this kinda adds a lil touch.


You may find people will ask you the same kind of question as to why the Belgium flag is there for.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You may find people will ask you the same kind of question as to why the Belgium flag is there for.


Yeah been asked on another forum already lol. It's OK. I liked it.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

luke w said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks dude


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great Job, I Love The Seats


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

tonyy said:


> Very nice job:thumb:


Thanx mate


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Very very nice! Great spec and looks so menacing! What is it like to drive?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Am actually glad to see this being slight standard and well taken care off, lost count of how many ive seen dropped to the **** on airbags and kinder egg wheel's.lol


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

rdoyle21 said:


> Great Job, I Love The Seats


Cheers


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice one Rav, looks ace.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice looking motor and the Correct choice of wheels, nice level of cleaning


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tasty ride Chief.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Love these cars. Looks fab!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Lovely car mate and top work.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cracking motor mate. Nearly got one of these but a 2.0 GT version when they first came out


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice. Thinking about one my self. Want the sun roof dsg and must be either white or grey tho.


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

VW STEVE. said:


> Very nice. Thinking about one my self. Want the sun roof dsg and must be either white or grey tho.


I wasn't really bothered about sunroof as I wouldn't use it much. But DSG was a must. And then this one came up with the seats so had to snap it up


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

potter88 said:


> Cracking motor mate. Nearly got one of these but a 2.0 GT version when they first came out


Thanks mate. I do the all the sciroccos. Very good looking cars but I am bias lol


----------



## NickGTTDI (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks awesome mate good work


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

NickGTTDI said:


> Looks awesome mate good work


Thanks bro. Cant wait to get in your car after the new addons are done


----------



## NickGTTDI (Jan 6, 2009)

Keeping fingers crossed for next weekend!! Will have to arrange another meet sometime!


----------



## arkadur (Oct 22, 2014)

rdoyle21 said:


> Great Job, I Love The Seats


this! :driver:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

That a BMC induction kit?

Like this a lot nice car!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work and what a nice car


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jason123 said:


> That a BMC induction kit?
> 
> Like this a lot nice car!


Nah mate it's a Forge Twintake


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you mind sharing where you got the german flag badge from?


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

WP-UK said:


> Do you mind sharing where you got the german flag badge from?


Yeah of course mate.

Its eurobadgez. Type it into Google as I don't know if it's com or co uk

I'm buying a new set soon. Change in colour


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

ravg99 said:


> Yeah of course mate.
> 
> Its eurobadgez. Type it into Google as I don't know if it's com or co uk
> 
> I'm buying a new set soon. Change in colour


Awesome thank you!


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

WP-UK said:


> Awesome thank you!


No worries


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

ravg99 said:


> No worries


One more question sorry, how does it affix? Cheers


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

WP-UK said:


> One more question sorry, how does it affix? Cheers


Superglue. Nah joking. It comes with adhesive pads. If it does leave sticky residue when you remove it., any tar and remover will make the panel as good as new


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

ravg99 said:


> Superglue. Nah joking. It comes with adhesive pads. If it does leave sticky residue when you remove it., any tar and remover will can the panel good as new


Haha, thanks :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Lovely car and spec. Love the frowning front end.


----------

